# Wooflink Mania (Pic Heavy)



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

After waiting about 2 and a half months, our Wooflink clothes finally arrived. I have read really good reviews about the Wooflink brand from many online sites. So I decided to place an order to try some of their products.

Wooflink tag line is "Cool Clothes are not only for people anymore!". All the clothing items came with a Wooflink dust bag and a hanger. The jewerly came in a cute box with a big bow on top. After examining the pieces that I got, I could tell right away they are well made and will last forever. They feel like how people clothes feel.

I will definitely buy more of their products.

Well here are some of the items we got.

I bought a winter hoodie for Ecko. I love that tassel it has on the tip of the hood.



























Mimi got a short sleeved hoodie (I think the hood is so cute, it has a mesh lining with hearts), a skirt (I love the details and jewelry on the skirt), long sleeved top (The sleeves are ruffled and have a crystal W on them)...









...a punk hoodie dress (now Mimi can be a punk princess too), a fashionista necklace (This has to be one of my favorite items. It reminds me of a Juicy Couture bracelet, but for doggies) , and strawberry parka (I think this was my favorite item. It has lots of cute sayings and the I love the faux fur on the hood).









Mimi wearing the long sleeved top, skirt, and necklace.


















Now the punk hoodie.


















The summer hoodie.









And finally the strawberry parka.


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

OH MY!!!!!
How gorgeous!!!!
You certainly spoil your two, i love their collection!!!!
Do you have a wardrobe for them???


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm in love with that punk hoodie! She rocks it!!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Those clothes are just about the cutest I've ever seen!! I love them! I wish I had the money to buy some for Lina!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

more clothes!!! you could have ur own store for people who wanna borrow ur clothes just to try on there LOL..sheesh! cant believe they have streetwear for dogs...i thought they were only gonna be made for human dogs haha


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

those are really nice clothes, I love the designs.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

Omg these are adorable


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Ohhhhh, La La, Sexy Mimi! She looks FaBuLoUs in her new attire!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

TashaZ said:


> OH MY!!!!!
> How gorgeous!!!!
> You certainly spoil your two, i love their collection!!!!
> Do you have a wardrobe for them???


I do not have a wardrobe for them yet. I haven't found one that I liked. Most of them are so small anyways that I dont think all their clothes will fit. I just use an old wardrobe that I have.


----------



## Yatak (May 11, 2009)

I love the Strawberry Parka.. the fur looks amazing, and real.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Do your pups actully wear these cloth out and about or are they just for pictures? They are very cute.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

How funny...I just shared in another forum about the latest Wooflink I just ordered for Fern. Love their stuff!! Here is her hoodie
http://www.teacupspuppies.com/wooflink22.html

Lori


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh..forgot to ask what size you bought. I bought the 1 for Fern which is the smallest so hoping it won't be too big.

Lori


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> How funny...I just shared in another forum about the latest Wooflink I just ordered for Fern. Love their stuff!! Here is her hoodie
> http://www.teacupspuppies.com/wooflink22.html
> 
> Lori


That is funny I actually ordered that one too, but for some reason It didn't make it in my box so the company is trying to find out what happened. I like it because it has that built in harness.



Ivy's mom said:


> Oh..forgot to ask what size you bought. I bought the 1 for Fern which is the smallest so hoping it won't be too big.
> 
> Lori


I ordered all size 1 for Mimi and everything fit her. This is my first wooflink order and I am very happy with the quality. I am definitely going to order more soon.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Tanna said:


> Do your pups actully wear these cloth out and about or are they just for pictures? They are very cute.


Yes they actually do wear their clothes out and around except when it is ridiculously hot outside. A lot of their clothes are usually thicker since winter the colder are so much longer than warm in WA. I wouldn't want them to overheat due to their clothes. I try to find really light material things for the summer, like swimsuits and summer dresses ^^.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

How much does Mimi weigh 

Lori




Waiushaoting said:


> That is funny I actually ordered that one too, but for some reason It didn't make it in my box so the company is trying to find out what happened. I like it because it has that built in harness.
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered all size 1 for Mimi and everything fit her. This is my first wooflink order and I am very happy with the quality. I am definitely going to order more soon.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> How much does Mimi weigh
> 
> Lori


Mimi is 2.5 lbs, 10" chest, and 7.75" length. Which wooflink pieces do you own? You seem to be a dog fashionista also, which other designer brands do you like yourself or recommend?


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Waiushaoting said:


> Mimi is 2.5 lbs, 10" chest, and 7.75" length. Which wooflink pieces do you own? You seem to be a dog fashionista also, which other designer brands do you like yourself or recommend?


Ooohhh...that should be perfect. She isn't up to 2.5 lbs but Ivy is that big, and Fern will get at least that big. Well......I LOOOVEEEE Paris Erotica! I don't have any peices yet, but have seen some in person and are really cute. This is the first Wooflink but I have admired them forever!! I also LOVE Chi Wow Wow stuff as well. I like their vintage jackets etc.

Lori


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> Ooohhh...that should be perfect. She isn't up to 2.5 lbs but Ivy is that big, and Fern will get at least that big. Well......I LOOOVEEEE Paris Erotica! I don't have any peices yet, but have seen some in person and are really cute. This is the first Wooflink but I have admired them forever!! I also LOVE Chi Wow Wow stuff as well. I like their vintage jackets etc.
> 
> Lori


Omg lol Paris Erotica was the next brand I was looking into. I was looking at their clothing and accesories and I fell inlove with one of their carriers. I just ordered it 2 days ago so it should be here next week. I wasn't sure on the quality of their clothes because I haven't seen any in person and for $80+ I wanted to research it more. Also I was reading the measurements on their clothes and their sizes seem to run bigger. I always hate returning stuff through online retailers because you have to pay for shipping then more waiting and waiting. Paris Erotica's website is very cute though. I love it. I have seen Chi Wow Wow on a couple of sites, but their clothes did not attract me that much. I thought they were clever, but they didn't look comfortable and looked kinda flimsy from the pictures. I haven't actually seen one in person.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

What darling little models!!! Very cute outfits


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> more clothes!!! you could have ur own store for people who wanna borrow ur clothes just to try on there LOL..sheesh! cant believe they have streetwear for dogs...i thought they were only gonna be made for human dogs haha


Pigeon your comments always makes me laugh. Street wear for "Human Dogs" lol!



Yatak said:


> I love the Strawberry Parka.. the fur looks amazing, and real.


Me too, the fur is so soft and fuzzy!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Waiushaoting said:


> Omg lol Paris Erotica was the next brand I was looking into. I was looking at their clothing and accesories and I fell inlove with one of their carriers. I just ordered it 2 days ago so it should be here next week. I wasn't sure on the quality of their clothes because I haven't seen any in person and for $80+ I wanted to research it more. Also I was reading the measurements on their clothes and their sizes seem to run bigger. I always hate returning stuff through online retailers because you have to pay for shipping then more waiting and waiting. Paris Erotica's website is very cute though. I love it. I have seen Chi Wow Wow on a couple of sites, but their clothes did not attract me that much. I thought they were clever, but they didn't look comfortable and looked kinda flimsy from the pictures. I haven't actually seen one in person.


Ohhhh...I know pricey stuff but very unique for sure. I am willing to pay for some thing as long as the quality is there and it is something that you don't see every day. Yeah...I only like some of the chi wow wow. I love alot of vintage so I am attracted to them. Hmmmmm.....I'll have to see what other brands I love. I'm just drawing a blank right now. Ooohhhhh.....can't wait to see your carrier.

Lori


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> Ohhhh...I know pricey stuff but very unique for sure. I am willing to pay for some thing as long as the quality is there and it is something that you don't see every day. Yeah...I only like some of the chi wow wow. I love alot of vintage so I am attracted to them. Hmmmmm.....I'll have to see what other brands I love. I'm just drawing a blank right now. Ooohhhhh.....can't wait to see your carrier.
> 
> Lori


Yeah if i am paying top dollar for something then I want quality. Yeah the paris erotica stuff is so unique and I will take your word for the quality. Yeah their vintage stuff is very clever. O yeah I forgot that you made the vintage carriers. You could probably create your own clothing line lol! I would so buy! I will post pictures of the carrier as soon as I recieve it.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Waiushaoting said:


> Yeah if i am paying top dollar for something then I want quality. Yeah the paris erotica stuff is so unique and I will take your word for the quality. Yeah their vintage stuff is very clever. O yeah I forgot that you made the vintage carriers. You could probably create your own clothing line lol! I would so buy! I will post pictures of the carrier as soon as I recieve it.



Hee heeee.......I use to only make clothing, but got into making the dang carriers and that takes any time I have right now. ohhhh...if I didn't have to sleep rofl!!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

lovely pics


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Do the clothes run pretty true to size with the measurements they give on the website? I may order a few things for L, C & G for Christmas, but I don't want to have to do returns. They don't have sizes to fit Jade. 

Would you mind measuring the neck, chest and length on the size 1 that you bought for Mimi? I think that size will fit both Lexie & Gia.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

TLI said:


> Do the clothes run pretty true to size with the measurements they give on the website? I may order a few things for L, C & G for Christmas, but I don't want to have to do returns. They don't have sizes to fit Jade.
> 
> Would you mind measuring the neck, chest and length on the size 1 that you bought for Mimi? I think that size will fit both Lexie & Gia.


This is the chart from the site.









For the Tops/Jackets/Hoodies (I got one of each)
the length is exactly 7.5" 
the chest varied from 11~11.5"
the neck varied from 8.5~9"
the arms on are about 2.5" length
the hole for the arms were 1.5" diameter for the Jackets and the top w/sleeve
it was about 2.5" diameter for the sleeveless hoodie

Dress/All-in-One (I only got a dress, I wasn't too sure if an All-in-One would fit Mimi so I did not get one yet)
the length is exactly 8.25"
the chest is 11.5"
the arms is about 2" length with a 1" diameter for the hole.

Skirt
I am guessing they measured the suspender to get the 7" length because the skirt itself is only about 4" in length.
the waist was 11"

Yeah I do not a size 1 will fit Jade =(. She needs to grow just enough to fit clothes lol. So comparing the results I would say that they stayed true to what they posted on the site. I am excited to see what you purchase for them. I really fell inlove with this brand. I just love their quality. I do not know why I haven't heard of them until like 2 and half months ago. After doing my research on them they said that once an item solds out for them they never make more. I guess they have been around for a couple of years, so some of their earlier designs are very hard to find. I am hoping some people from eBay will sell the old stuff so I can snag some ^^.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Defo the nicest clothes I have ever seen - I love them!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

So I keep looking at that strawberry jacket, I just love it  Does it feel like it would be really warm? It gets really cold here in the winter, I'd love to get Yoshi a new winter coat ^_^ Or does it feel more like a fall coat?


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Krista said:


> So I keep looking at that strawberry jacket, I just love it  Does it feel like it would be really warm? It gets really cold here in the winter, I'd love to get Yoshi a new winter coat ^_^ Or does it feel more like a fall coat?


It is definitely a winter coat. The material feels very thick. It gets cold here in WA too and I know Mimi will be warm in it.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Waiushaoting said:


> It is definitely a winter coat. The material feels very thick. It gets cold here in WA too and I know Mimi will be warm in it.


That's great, I think I may have to order one haha


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh my god, I love the punk hoodie. That is too fabulous. They certainly look very quality. The strawberry one is absolutely amazing. Do they get out a lot to show off their amazing wardrobe???


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> Oh my god, I love the punk hoodie. That is too fabulous. They certainly look very quality. The strawberry one is absolutely amazing. Do they get out a lot to show off their amazing wardrobe???


Yeah I do not usually like things that say Punk on them, but the color combination on it just attracted me so I thought I would give it a chance and I ended up liking it. I guess it Punkish, but looks girly at the same time lol. Yes I bring them both everywhere with me. I bring them to Petco, Petsmart, Home Depot, Best Buy, and other stores that do not sell produce. They never leave the house "naked". When we go on walks unless of course when its like 90 degrees plus outside then they do not wear anything, but usually we do not go for walks if it is that hot anyways. Since it is the summer if we go out to eat we go to places that have seating outside so Ecko and Mimi can eat by our side. I also bring the to lakes with their swimsuits and now life jackets lol.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Waiushaoting said:


> This is the chart from the site.
> 
> For the Tops/Jackets/Hoodies (I got one of each)
> the length is exactly 7.5"
> ...


I think since she is almost 6 months old she'll grow a little more. Her projected mature weight is 30 ounces. Just under 2 lbs. At 14 weeks old she could fit in the palm of a small woman's hand, curling the hand completely around her. Now she fills up my hand. :lol: So she has grown, just not a whole lot. But maybe she'll bulk up enough to where she can at least wear things and they won't just hang on her. I can find some things, it's just not easy. 

Thank you so much for posting the info. This will make it so much easier when ordering. I may just opt for buying a few really nice things like these, instead of a bunch of cheap stuff. That way I have something really nice when I need it. They don't wear clothes often enough to have so many things, anyway. In Texas it is hot year round, just about. We only have a few months that they can wear clothes here. As soon as I make choices on what to order, I'll let you know.  Thanks again for taking the time to post the measurements.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

TLI said:


> I think since she is almost 6 months old she'll grow a little more. Her projected mature weight is 30 ounces. Just under 2 lbs. At 14 weeks old she could fit in the palm of a small woman's hand, curling the hand completely around her. Now she fills up my hand. :lol: So she has grown, just not a whole lot. But maybe she'll bulk up enough to where she can at least wear things and they won't just hang on her. I can find some things, it's just not easy.
> 
> Thank you so much for posting the info. This will make it so much easier when ordering. I may just opt for buying a few really nice things like these, instead of a bunch of cheap stuff. That way I have something really nice when I need it. They don't wear clothes often enough to have so many things, anyway. In Texas it is hot year round, just about. We only have a few months that they can wear clothes here. As soon as I make choices on what to order, I'll let you know.  Thanks again for taking the time to post the measurements.


It is definitely amazing how small she is. I am glad she is healthy though and not sickly like other chis that are small.

Yeah I hope it will help you on your ordering. I agree with saving up for the nicer things. Sometimes the cheaper stuff do not last as long. I like clothes that you can wash and still retain its quality. Although I guess if they were cheap you could always buy a new one to replace the old used one lol.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Waiushaoting said:


> It is definitely amazing how small she is. I am glad she is healthy though and not sickly like other chis that are small.
> 
> Yeah I hope it will help you on your ordering. I agree with saving up for the nicer things. Sometimes the cheaper stuff do not last as long. I like clothes that you can wash and still retain its quality. Although I guess if they were cheap you could always buy a new one to replace the old used one lol.


Heeeeheee... I like your idea  Im for buying some of these unique brands of clothing. It's something you don't see everyday, plus our babies look toooo tooo stinking cute sporting them! Ohhhh.... I found the wooflink outfit that I loved last year. It was one I really wanted and never got around to ordering. I searched and searched and found it today 

Lori


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Waiushaoting said:


> It is definitely amazing how small she is. I am glad she is healthy though and not sickly like other chis that are small.
> 
> Yeah I hope it will help you on your ordering. I agree with saving up for the nicer things. Sometimes the cheaper stuff do not last as long. I like clothes that you can wash and still retain its quality. Although I guess if they were cheap you could always buy a new one to replace the old used one lol.


Yeah, so far my Vet says she is perfectly healthy. Other than some sugar issues here and there, we haven't had any problems. Her heart and everything checks out great. She is much too spunky for her size though. I'm surprised she hasn't killed herself yet. She kicks her siblings butts all day long. :lol: All of mine are real small, so at least she can play and they won't hurt her. Chance is my biggest at about 3.5 lbs. He was 3 lbs. soaking wet before being neutered. Now the extra weight he has gained is all in his chest and mid-section. :lol: He looks so good though.  

Very true. They say you get what you pay for. I have found some inexpensive brands that hold up pretty well though, even through washing. Even some things I have bought at Wal-Mart goes the tow pretty good. But you always have to have those "special" pieces for nice occasions.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> Heeeeheee... I like your idea  Im for buying some of these unique brands of clothing. It's something you don't see everyday, plus our babies look toooo tooo stinking cute sporting them! Ohhhh.... I found the wooflink outfit that I loved last year. It was one I really wanted and never got around to ordering. I searched and searched and found it today
> 
> Lori


Oh wow nice! I hear its hard to find wooflink classics because they only make a certain amount. I can't wait to see it. I need to catch a really good picture of the chis wearing them so I can turn them in for the wooflink mania site ^^.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

TLI said:


> Yeah, so far my Vet says she is perfectly healthy. Other than some sugar issues here and there, we haven't had any problems. Her heart and everything checks out great. She is much too spunky for her size though. I'm surprised she hasn't killed herself yet. She kicks her siblings butts all day long. :lol: All of mine are real small, so at least she can play and they won't hurt her. Chance is my biggest at about 3.5 lbs. He was 3 lbs. soaking wet before being neutered. Now the extra weight he has gained is all in his chest and mid-section. :lol: He looks so good though.
> 
> Very true. They say you get what you pay for. I have found some inexpensive brands that hold up pretty well though, even through washing. Even some things I have bought at Wal-Mart goes the tow pretty good. But you always have to have those "special" pieces for nice occasions.


That is good that she has little health problems. I am sure some of it she will grow out of. You have such a beautiful family. All of them are so cute. My biggest is Ecko. He is the food hog around the house lol. He was 4.5 lbs but then gained half a pound after getting neutered. He is such a sweetie though.

Yeah the Simplyshe brand (which includes Litte Lulu, Max-a-million, Smoochie Pooch, and others that I can't remember) are stitched good and do last, but their fabric still feels a little bit different than others brands. The one inexpensive brand that I've had trouble with is Zack and Zoey. A lot of my sweaters, dresses, coats, shoes are losing like pieces lol. Like buttons will fall off or stitching in certain areas have come undone. I do not know if it is just me or maybe it is just the pieces that I have. I just use them now if we we go camping >.> because I woudn't care if they got destroyed or eaten by a moose.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Krista said:


> That's great, I think I may have to order one haha


Make sure to post pictures when it arrives! I think Wooflink has other winter coats too, you can view most of their products on their website. http://www.wooflink.com/


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hee heee....I think we're going to have to start a Wooflink thread with all of our cuties sporting their new fashions lol!!! I'm just itchin' to get Ferns new stuff!!

Lori


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> Hee heee....I think we're going to have to start a Wooflink thread with all of our cuties sporting their new fashions lol!!! I'm just itchin' to get Ferns new stuff!!
> 
> Lori


Yeah! We could. Wooflink has wooflink mania on their site where they have pictures of dogs from all over the world wearing their clothes.


----------

